# Illegal - Legal



## Kiesi (5. August 2006)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe heute auf meinem Computer eine mir bisher unbekannte Software entdeckt. Sie heisst Azureus und lief in meiner Systemtray Leiste. Zuerst wunderte ich mich wie soetwas auf meinen Computer kommt doch nach einem kurzen Intermezzo mit meinem 14-jährigen Sohn wurde dies geklärt.

Mein Sohn hat wohl mit diesem Programm Musik aus dem Internet heruntergeladen. Jetzt ist meine Frage natürlich was für folgen das für mich und ggf. für meinen Sohn haben könnte. Er hatte wohl die Information über dieses Programm von einem Freund und hatte sich dies in meiner Abwesendheit installiert. Da ich nicht immer die volle Kontrolle über meinen Computer habe - wenn ich z.B. auf der Arbeit bin - habe ich es nicht sofort mitbekommen. Ich kann auch nicht genau sagen wielange diese Software schon auf meinem Rechner ist, mein Sohn sagt sie wäre erst 2 Tage alt, genau kann ich dies nicht sagen...

Nun ist die Frage allerdings nicht nur wie ich dieses Problem löse sondern auch wie ich einen legalen Weg für meinen Sohn finde an Musik zu kommen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine grosse Lust neben Klamotten, Playstation-Spielen und so weiter noch die aktuellen Charts alle 3 Wochen zu kaufen. Da gibt es doch sicher einige Möglichkeiten sowas legal zu besorgen ohne grossen Aufwand und grosse Kosten oder?

Ich wäre für eine Antwort dankbar.
Mit freundlichem Gruss, H. Kieser.


----------



## Kalma (5. August 2006)

Tach auch,



			
				Kiesi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun ist die Frage allerdings nicht nur wie ich dieses Problem löse sondern auch wie ich einen legalen Weg für meinen Sohn finde an Musik zu kommen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine grosse Lust neben Klamotten, Playstation-Spielen und so weiter noch die aktuellen Charts alle 3 Wochen zu kaufen. Da gibt es doch sicher einige Möglichkeiten sowas legal zu besorgen ohne grossen Aufwand und grosse Kosten oder?



JO, also, es gibt viele legale Wege, um an Mukke zu kommen. 
Es gibt musicload, und diese ganzen "Online-Börsen", wo man sich dann fürn € oder so Mukke saugen kann...

Zum 2: Die CDs kann er sich doch auch selber kaufen? Das mach ich auch immer. Und es besteht keine gefahr ärger zu kriegen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Das Wichtigste ist hier meiner Meinung nach mal ein eindringliches Gespraech mit Deinem Sohn. Du solltest ihm deutlich klarmachen, dass er, aber vor allem Du als Vater, dadurch in ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten kommen kann. Vor allem sollte ihm auch klar sein, dass es dabei dann um einen ordentlichen Haufen Geld gehen duerfte. Etwas Uebertreibung kann an dieser Stelle auch nicht schaden.  Weiterhin empfehle ich Azureus zu deinstallieren, sozusagen um die Versuchung zu minimieren. Und wenn moeglich solltest Du das Passwort des Admin-Users wechseln und Deinem Sohn einen User mit eingeschraenkten Rechten einrichten, sodass er keine Software mehr installieren kann. Wenn er dann mal was neues hat was er braucht kann er ja Dich darum bitten.

Zum Thema legale Organisation der Musik: Er bekommt doch sicher Taschengeld. Ich musste auch immer entscheiden wie ich mein Taschengeld investiere, ob ich nun doch lieber das Geld zurueckgelegt hab um mir wieder ein Computerspiel zu kaufen oder es ausgebe um mit Freunden einen drauf zu machen. Man muss ja auch nicht immer den ganzen neuen Kram haben. Vor allem nicht um "cool" zu sein. Wenn hier von Deinem Sohn der Spruch kommen sollte "Ja aber alle anderen machen das ja auch." empfehle ich was meine Mutter mir dann immer gesagt hat: "Wenn alle anderen von der Bruecke springen, springst Du dann auch?"


----------



## cameeel (5. August 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiterhin empfehle ich Azureus zu deinstallieren, sozusagen um die Versuchung zu minimieren. Und wenn moeglich solltest Du das Passwort des Admin-Users wechseln und Deinem Sohn einen User mit eingeschraenkten Rechten einrichten, sodass er keine Software mehr installieren kann. Wenn er dann mal was neues hat was er braucht kann er ja Dich darum bitten.


 Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Das Programm zu deinstallieren wäre ok, weil es illegal ist was er da macht, aber gleich die Rechte zu entziehen, um generell etwas zu installieren finde ich bei einem 14-jährigen viel zu übertrieben!
So etwas würde nur einen noch größeren Reiz schaffen etwas (illegales) zu installieren 

cAm3eel.


----------



## tobee (5. August 2006)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Das Programm zu deinstallieren wäre ok, weil es illegal ist was er da macht, aber gleich die Rechte zu entziehen, um generell etwas zu installieren finde ich bei einem 14-jährigen viel zu übertrieben!
> So etwas würde nur einen noch größeren Reiz schaffen etwas (illegales) zu installieren
> 
> cAm3eel.


Geht doch dann gar nicht mehr, er hat doch keine Rechte dazu


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2006)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So etwas würde nur einen noch größeren Reiz schaffen etwas (illegales) zu installieren


Was aber durch die entzogenen Rechte nicht kann. 

Vielleicht koennte man das auch von der Reaktion auf das Gespraech abhaengig machen. Wenn er einsichtig ist koennte man davon vielleicht absehen, aber ansonsten ist das auf jeden Fall angebracht. Im Buero kann man, wenn man vernuenftige Admins hat, als normaler User auch nichts installieren, selbst wenn man schon 50 ist.


----------



## Kiesi (5. August 2006)

Hallo und danke für die schnellen Antworten, auch wenn ich mir hier weniger pädagogische Tipps als Kompromissmöglichkeiten vorgestellt habe. Ich möchte meinem Sohn sicherlich nicht den Zugang zum Rechner verbieten. Wer heute ohne einen PC heran wächst wird es später sicherlich nicht einfacher haben.
Meine eigentliche Intention war es wie gesagt Kompromissmöglichkeiten für meinen Sohn zu finden. Da er die Musik von seinem Taschengeld zahlen müsste wäre es sicherlich Sinnvoll eine komplett kostenlose Möglichkeit zu finden, sollte es diese nicht geben muss ich mich woanders umschauen.

Ich habe soeben auch ein paar Suchmaschinen angestrengt und einiges zu Internetradio Download gelesen, so ganz habe ich es noch nicht verstanden aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier ein wenig helfen. Was hat es damit genau auf sich und ist diese Möglichkeit komplett legal?

Mit freundlichem Gruss, H. Kieser.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2006)

Es muss ja nicht sein, dass er keinen Zugang zum Computer hat. Aber je nachdem wie seine Reaktion auf das Gespraech ausfaellt waere wohl die Restriktion der Rechte angemessen. Ich weiss ja nicht was Dein Sohn ueblicherweise so am Computer macht, aber die meisten User werden dadurch in keinster Weise bei ihrer taeglichen Arbeit eingeschraenkt.

Mit dem Internetradio ist so eine Sache wuerde ich sagen. Denn es werden bestimmt nicht alle die ihre Songs streamen auch die Genehmigung dazu haben. Da waere das Aufnehmen dann wohl auch nicht unbedingt legal. Bei richtigen Radio-Sendern, EinsLive oder Sunshine Live streamen ja z.B. auch, duerfte es sich wie bei Aufnahmen vom normalen Radio verhalten nehme ich an. Ganz sicher bin ich dabei aber nicht.


----------



## D@nger (5. August 2006)

Hallo, ich würde dir und deinem Sohn ganz einfach das Aufnehmen von Streams empfehlen. Mit den richtigen Tools, erzielt man da sehr gute Ergebnisse ohne viel Aufwand. Auch ganz ok finde ich napster.de


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. August 2006)

Aufnehmen von Internetradios ist wie beim normalem Radio legal, solange diese auch so wie es sich gehört ihre Gema Gebühren abdrücken.
Dass dürfte bei vielen kleinen Internetradios nicht der Fall sein, aber bei den großen wie SunshineLive ist man da auf der sicheren Seite.

Anstatt ihm die möglichkeiten als User einzuschränken, könnte man eventuell eine Desktopfirewall nutzen, diese mit Password versehen, und dann eben Anwendungen wie Azureus nicht für den Internetzugriff freigeben.

So kähmen Tools wie Azureus oder Sonstiges ohne das richtige Passwort nichtmehr ins Internet, und taugen dann höchstens noch als PC Bremsen 

Spiele, ICQ und ähnliches kann man dann immernoch nutzen (vorrausgesetzt man gibt sie frei)


----------



## Mark (5. August 2006)

Hi!





> auch wenn ich mir hier weniger pädagogische Tipps als Kompromissmöglichkeiten vorgestellt habe


Also, eine "Sperre" zum Computer ist sicher nicht "pädagogisch"...  An die, die dies posteten, einfach mal den Hinweis/Tipp: man kann mit 14jährigen bereits durchaus auch reden, ohne gleich die "scharfen Geschütze" auszufahren! ;-]

Ansonsten gibt es ja durchaus "freie", legale Musicdownloads. Diese bieten aber sicher nicht die Musik, die aktuell und somit für einen 14jährigen interessant ist 

Somit vielleicht zumindest als grundsätzlicher Kompromiss: bevor der Sohnemann das gesamte Taschengeld für eine CD hinblättert, kann er mit z.B. iTunes ganz gezielt einzelne Musikstücke erwerben... 
...ob man sich bei dieser einfachen Art des Musikerwerbs dann kontrollieren und bremsen kann, ist ein anderes Thema 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Kiesi (7. September 2006)

Ich hab gerade flatster.com entdeckt. da gibt es nen dienst wo man für 2.99 die aktuellen charts legal bekommt, bzw. bald bekommt, da es noch ne beta ist. die mp3s sind ohne kopierschutz und werden wohl aus radiostreams aufgenommen, allerdings werden ansagen etc. wohl nicht aufgenommen, so dass man songs wie von ner cd hat. Wie findet ihr das? Meint ihr das kann sich halten?


----------



## CSANecromancer (7. September 2006)

Also im Moment ist das einfach nur eine Website mit einer Werbeankündigung.
Und nach dem, was die versprechen, bin ich mir relativ sicher, daß die innerhalb allerkürzester Zeit die Blutsauger (GEMA und Konsorten) am Hals haben.
Von daher denke ich mal nicht, daß die sich werden halten können.

Aber wenn ich so grübel...
Auch wenn man mal davon ausgeht, daß das Geplärre der Musikindustrie völlig überzogen ist, so wäre doch wohl die andere Seite der Medaille genauso utopisch: Die aktuellen Lieder, in CD Qualität, vollkommen für lau. Da frage ich mich wirklich: Ja wovon sollen die Künstler dann noch leben, wenn die alles einfach verschenken? So gesehen wäre ich grundsätzlich extrem vorsichtig bei Angeboten wie "Die Top 100 der Single Charts für 3 Euro". Das klingt für mich fast wie "Geld bequem und einfach von zu Hause verdienen, 30.000 Euro im Monat garantiert". Klingt genauso (un)seriös.


----------



## Watusimann (7. September 2006)

Wenn ich letzte Woche meinem halben Ohr, was da hingehört hat, vertraue - bietet Sony Music bald ein kostenfreies Portal an, wo die Charts ohne Entgeld angehört werden können. Mit entsprechenden Werkzeugen - sprich Software - läßt sich da sicherlich, das eine oder andere Mitschneiden - ob DIES legal ist weiß ich leider nicht - vielleicht kennt sich mit mitschnitten jemand besser aus.


----------



## DJ-Enzo (9. September 2006)

also eins kann ich sagen Azureus ist nicht illegal aber das downloaden von kommerziellen Daten ist dann illegal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2006)

DJ-Enzo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also eins kann ich sagen Azureus ist nicht illegal aber das downloaden von kommerziellen Daten ist dann illegal


Schon richtig, die Software an sich ist nicht illegal. Ob es nun eMule, Azureus oder was auch immer ist. Nur werden diese Programme von sehr vielen Usern zu illegalem Zweck genutzt.
Man kann auch einen HTML-Editor nutzen um damit illegale Sachen zu veranstalten, also eine Website mit illegalem Inhalt erstellen. Es kommt halt immer auf den User an was er mit dem Programm macht, nur ist das Problem der File-Sharing-Programme nunmal oft auch die Versuchung, denn es ist ja bereits alles da.


----------



## Iceripper (9. September 2006)

Hallo,

wegen deiner Frage zu dem aufnehmen der Internet-Streams (Radio):

Du brauchst Winamp, kostenlos zu downloaden bei http://www.winamp.com
Und für Winamp brauchst du ein PlugIn Namens Streamripper, das ist Kinderleicht zu bedienen (bei Fragen kannst du mir einfach eine PN schicken)
Streamripper kannst du hier auch kostenlos und legal runterladen:
http://www.soft-ware.net/multimedia/audio/radio/index02.asp?licht=streamripper

Zu gut erletzt musst du dann noch einen Stream ins Winamp einladen, eine wunderbar große auswahl, gibt es bei http://www.shoutcast.com
einfach Suchbegriff eingeben, und auf Tune it klicken.
Die meisten Sender, unterstützen sogar das Feature, das der Streamripper jeden Track einseln anlegt und keine 500MB MP3 

Ich hoffe es verschafft deinem Sohn und vlt. auch dir zu viel neuer *legaler*
Music.

Mfg Andy


----------



## schachmat (9. September 2006)

An dieser Stelle muss ich doch gleich mal Pandora empfehlen. Das ist ein individuelles Internetradio, welches aus bisherigen Bewertungen des Hörers "berechnet", was er noch so hören wollen würde....

/edit: Kann leider nur analog mitgeschnitten werden...


----------

